# ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze



## AnonHome1234 (21. Juli 2013)

*ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem Thema hier richtig bin. Da dieses Problem erst besteht seitdem ich dieses Board besitze, gehe ich zu 99% davon aus, dass es am Board liegt. Übrigens ist meine SSD auch neu, sie ist im Rechner seitdem ich das Board habe.
Zunächst muss ich sagen, dass mein System sporadisch oft abstürzt. Es gibt keine gezielten Abstürze, dass alles passiert einfach irgendwann.

Zunächst der Fehlercode im XML Format.



> <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
> <EventID>41</EventID>
> ...



Mein System:

ASUS P8Z77-V LX2
i5 2500K @ 4,2GHz
Corsair Vengeance 8GB DDR3 1600
ASUS HD 7970 DCII
Bequiet Straight Power E9 700W
Samsung 840 SSD (nur für das OS und meine Programme)
500GB HDD (Daten)

Was habe ich bisher alle probiert?

1. Mein Windows desöfteren neu installiert
2. Meine Rams mit Memtest getestet
3. Flash Player deinstalliert und öfters neu installiert
4. Meine Grafikkarte getestet
5. Mit Prime die VCore meiner CPU über mehrere Stunden getestet (da meine CPU übertaktet ist)
6. Testweise die VCore etwas weiter erhöht, obwohl CPU stable
7. Verschiedene Vireprogramme probiert
8. Im Bios diverse Einstellungen vorgenommen, verändert und probiert
9. Alle States bis auf C1 deaktiviert
10. Aktuellstes Bios installiert
11. Ram Voltage von 1.50V testweise auf 1.55V erhöht
12. Temperaturen überprüft, alles im grünen Bereich
13. Rams anstatt der 1600 auf 1333 laufen lassen (Ram steht im Boardheft als kompatibel)

Wenn mir noch etwas einfällt, werde ich es editieren, da ich eine Menge probiert habe.
Als OS benutze ich Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit, alles auf dem aktuellsten Stand, was Treiber und Updates seitens Windows angeht.

Meine Bios Settings:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgT6WnZzIOk

Der Rechner läuft ansonsten echt top, ich kann problemlos spielen, Musik hören etc. Es stürzt immer nur im Windows selbst ab, nicht wenn ich Spiele.
Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen, ich bin gerade echt ratlos.

Gruß


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hast du zufällig die TuneUp Utili Dingsbums drauf ? 

Was ich in deiner Aufzählung vermisse ist:

1. Firmware der SSD aktuell ?

2. Schonmal Windows auf einer HDD laufen gehabt und getestet ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Davon bin ich auch ausgegangen, hatte es auch drauf, habe dann aber nach einer Neuinstallation des OS darauf verzichtet. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit meinem anderen Board auch TU am laufen hatte, dort lief alles problemlos.
Firmware der SSD ist aktuell.
Das OS auf meiner HDD laufen lassen, nein habe ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

TU verändert halt, je nach Einstellung, wichtige Windows Dienste die für den reibungslosen Betrieb benötigt werden.

Gehst du über WLAN ins Netz ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich habe WLAN, nutze es aber nicht. Gehe nur über Kabel ins Netz.
Habe noch mal ein Bild meiner Ereignisanzeige gemacht, ziemlich viele Fehler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cross-Flow (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Okay ... dann gehen auch mir die Ideen aus. 

Event ID 41 sagt ja nur aus das Windows unerwartet ( durch einen reboot ) beendet wurde. 

Stellt mal im Windows alle Energiesparoptionen ab, die HDDs sollen auch NICHT in den Ruhezustand gehen. Wenn das was hilft hast du das Problem zumindest eingegrenzt ...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich habe bereits alles auf Höchstleistung. Ich habe auch eingestellt, dass sich meine Festplatten nicht ausschalten.
Am NT wird es auch nicht liegen, da unter Last alles super ist, keine Abstürze nix.

Ich bin echt ratlos, daher wende ich mich an euch. 

Ich mach mal ein Video meiner Bios Settings, vielleicht schaut dann mal jemand drüber und berichtet.
Video läd gerade hoch, dauert kurz.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

So das Video ist fertig. Muss glaube noch von Youtube verarbeitet werden, sollte aber bald verfügbar sein.
Vielleicht findet jemand etwas, was nicht sein soll oder was eventuell falsch sein könnte.

ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 - BIOS SETTINGS - YouTube

Habe eben gesehen, dass es vor 2 Tagen ein Bios Update gab. Ob es was bringt bleibt abzuwarten, denn meine CPU und meine GPU waren vor dem Update schon kompatibel und wurden unterstützt.



> P8Z77-V LX2 BIOS 2202
> 1. Enhance compatibility with some PCIE device.
> 2.Revise help string in BIOS.
> 3.Support new CPUs.



EDIT
21.07.2013: Bios update
21.07.2013: Bios neu konfiguriert
22.07.2013: bisher keine Abstürze
22.07.2013: SSD Firware update durchgeführt, weiterhin keine Abstürze
23.07.2013: und immer noch keine Abstürze
23.07.2013: alles super


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

11:43: Systemabsturz, Bildschirm im Surfmodus gefreezt.



> Das System wurde neu gestartet, ohne dass es zuvor ordnungsgemäß heruntergefahren wurde. Dieser Fehler kann auftreten, wenn das System nicht mehr reagiert hat oder abgestürzt ist oder die Stromzufuhr unerwartet unterbrochen wurde.





> - <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
> <EventID>41</EventID>
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hast du mal nur einen RAM Riegel ausprobiert?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ja mit Memtest, alles i.O.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Vergiss Memtest. Du baust einen Riegel ein und nutzt ihn und schaust, ob sich was ändert.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Die Arbeitsspeicher habe ich bereits einzeln getestet, es tritt auch so das Problem auf.
Kann es an der iGPU liegen, iGPU ist doch die integrierte GPU auf der CPU was ja theoretisch bei mir wegfallen müsste?
iGPU Multi Monitor ist im Bios deaktiviert und Primär habe ich halt PCIE ausgewählt.
Das ist doch alles seltsam..


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Mit der IGP hat das nichts zu tun.
Wenn das Bios aktuell ist und du sonst nichts geändert hast, kann es nur am Mainboard liegen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich habe mal meine alten SATA Kabel entfernt und die neuen, die beim ASUS Board dabei waren angeschlossen.
Vielleicht hatte irgendeins davon einen Kabelbruch der einen Wackelkontakt verursacht hat.
Wenn das nichts bringt, fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein außer das Board umzutauschen.

System ist eben wieder gefreezt, als ich auf der Couch lag.



> - <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
> <EventID>41</EventID>
> ...



Ich bekomme nicht mal einen Bluescreen, der Bildschirm freezt einfach und gut. Manchmal muss ich manuell neustarten, manchmal startet er automatisch neu.
Übrigens ist das mein erstes ASUS Board, hatte sonst immer Gigabyte und da lief alles anstandslos.
Ich bin gerade echt sauer und kurz davor das Board ins Klo zu stecken.
Habe den Thread im ASUS Supportforum verlinkt, hoffe einer von dort kann helfen.


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hole dir am besten ein anderes Board.
Hatte das selbe das ist mir irgendwann total verreckt.
Hatte in ein Skype Anruf aufeinmal ein Bluescreen und dann ging garnichts mehr.
Windows hatte selbst das Neuinstallieren verweigert durch Bluescreens.
Es hatte auch von Anfang an nur rumgezickt.
Du  könntest noch dein Bios Updaten oder den Ram richtig entspannen was  erst bei mir geklappt hat irgendwann ging das alles nicht mehr.
Es hatte soviel macken (Prime95 absturz, beim Videos schauen Absturz oder einfach so) ich wills nicht mehr haben.
Habe es gegen ein Asus Maximus VI Hero getauscht.
Da  ich keine Lust mehr hatte ständig das Mainboard auszubauen und wieder  ein neues zu kaufen habe ich gleich noch was raufgelgt und mir das  Mainboard gekauft samt CPU Neukauf.
Habe die CPU gleich mitgetauscht da ich mir einfach zu unsicher war und es Samstag war
So bin ich gleich zu Haswell gekommen


----------



## Fossi777 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich tippe mal auf Probleme mit dem Ram , da sind die Asus Boards öfter mal zickig  ( steht der auf XMP oder hast du die Werte manuell eingestellt ? )

Stell den Ram mal auf XMP bzw überprüfe mal die RamSettings : Frequenz / Timings / Voltage ... ( evtl mal 0,05 - 0.1 Volt mehr Ramvoltage geben )

Kannst auch mal etwas mehr Vcore geben, da kommt bei Asus Boards auch gerne mal etwas weniger an als bei anderen Boards...


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*



Fossi777 schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf Probleme mit dem Ram , da sind die Asus Boards öfter mal zickig  ( steht der auf XMP oder hast du die Werte manuell eingestellt ? )
> 
> Stell den Ram mal auf XMP bzw überprüfe mal die RamSettings : Frequenz / Timings / Voltage ... ( evtl mal 0,05 - 0.1 Volt mehr Ramvoltage geben )
> 
> Kannst auch mal etwas mehr Vcore geben, da kommt bei Asus Boards auch gerne mal etwas weniger an als bei anderen Boards...



Er hat doch auf XMP gestellt.
Das hört sich alles nach mein Problem an was ich hatte.
Mir gings genauso es lief genauso auch mit ein Ram oder anderen Ram.
War total buggi das Board.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

Jage gerade noch einmal Memtest durch. Aber ich weiß das die Rams ok sind. Wie gesagt, an sich ist das Board top, Problem ist halt, dass es willkürlich abschmiert aber halt nur im Idle bzw. Surfmodus. Beim spielen ist alles super.


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Bios Update könntest du noch machen auf das neuste habe ich gesehen mit asus ez flash.
Ram kannst du ja mal mit cl 10 10 10 2t auf 1333 ohne xmp versuchen aber ich denke auch das es nichts bringt.
Scheint wohl ab und zu jemand Pech zuhaben obwohl das Board garnicht so eine schlechte Bewertung hatte.
Ich bin geheilt von LX und billig hatte 2 stunden im Laden gestanden zum Tauschen aber hatte dann auch geklappt.


----------



## Fossi777 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hmm hatte bis jetzt nur das LX da , und das lief absolut stabil ohne Probleme. 

Jo mach dann auch mal n Screen von Prime mit allen Temps / und Voltages...

Und evtl zum testen mal alle  Stromspar Modi auch im Bios deaktivieren. 

Ich vermute mal dass beim Wechsel von Idle zu Last zu Problemen kommt weil kurzzeitig zu wenig Vcore anliegt..


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

BIOS ist up-to-date. Ich kann versuchen den C1 State zu deaktivieren, nur dann steigt die Endabrechnung.
Idle/Last muss ok sein, habe über 10 Stunden 4K-4096K Prime testen lassen, war stable.
Memtest ging ohne Probleme durch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT
Ich habe jetzt einfach mal die VCore um 0.030V erhöht, mal sehen ob es was bringt.
Falls nicht, werde ich die Voltage der Rams von 1.50V auf 1.60V erhöhen und wenn das auch nichts bringt weiß ich auch nichts mehr.
C1 State möchte ich ungerne deaktivieren, kostet nur unnötig Geld.


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> BIOS ist up-to-date. Ich kann versuchen den C1 State zu deaktivieren, nur dann steigt die Endabrechnung.
> Idle/Last muss ok sein, habe über 10 Stunden 4K-4096K Prime testen lassen, war stable.
> Memtest ging ohne Probleme durch.
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich immernoch alles nach mein Problem an was ich hatte.
Dachte schon irgendwas ist am Netzteil defekt.
Cpu vcore hat auch erst bei mir geholfen bis irgendwann total Ende war.
Denke mal Das Board liefert irgendwo zu wenig Saft.
So hatte ich mir das dann erklärt.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Also ich kann mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass absolut jedes Hardwareteil, ausgenommen vom Mainboard in meinem PC funktionstüchtig ist.
Seitdem dieses Board in meinem Rechner werkelt, traten die Probleme auf. Mit meinem vorigen Gigabyte Board war alles in Ordnung.
Leider habe ich mir das Gigabyte Board durch ein Bios Flashfail geschrottet, da musste halt Ersatz her.
Ich will keineswegs ASUS schlechtreden, da ich ASUS eigentlich schon immer mochte aber dieses Board ist eine Schande, noch nie hatte ich derartige Probleme, wie mit diesem Board.


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit 100%iger Sicherheit sagen, dass absolut jedes Hardwareteil, ausgenommen vom Mainboard in meinem PC funktionstüchtig ist.
> Seitdem dieses Board in meinem Rechner werkelt, traten die Probleme auf. Mit meinem vorigen Gigabyte Board was alles in Ordnung.
> Leider habe ich mir das Gigabyte Board durch ein Bios Flashfail geschrottet, da musste halt Ersatz her.



Hatte mich schon gewundert wegen den i5 2500k.
Ist ja eigentlich schon für ivy aber muss ja laufen.
Tausche lieber das Board aus.
Gehst wieder zu Gigabyte


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich bin verzogen und um das Board wieder da hin zu bringen, müsste ich knapp 200 Kilometer zurücklegen.
Kann ich das Board denn direkt zu ASUS schicken oder kann ich es auch in eine andere Filiale des gleichen Ladens bringen? OVP, Rechnung ist ja alles vorhanden


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Denke schon das das geht.
Am besten mit dem Mainboard vorm Laden stehen früh und ganz nett sein.
Nicht erst anrufen die könnten dich abwimmeln.
Vergesse nichts cd,Blende,Handbuch,Kabel,mach auf dem Sockel den Schutz wieder rauf und packe es in der Folie.
Asus ist ganz schlimm mit einschicken das kann dauern.
Du könntest noch was raufpacken sagst du und möchtest was anderes.(Gigabyte,oder gleich Haswell)
Du brauchst den Rechner und bist darauf angewiesen.
Du würdest auch 10 oder 15 Euro vom Kaufpreis abziehen vom alten Mainboard aber nur wenn sie nicht einlenken.
Und ganz nett bleiben 
Ach sehe gerade bist ja auch Berliner.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich teste das ganze jetzt erstmal mit der VCore, funktioniert das, lass ich es so.
Schmiert es weiterhin ab, geht das Board zum Laden.
Wie bekomme ich eigentlich raus, welches Chipset Pack ich von Intel herunterladen kann? Das Analyse Tool klappt bei mir nicht, selbst mit Adminrechten nicht.
Ja ich bin Berliner.


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Achse da fällt mir ein hast du den Rechner neu aufgesetzt mit Windows oder das Windows übernommen vom alten Board.
Da könnte es schon zu Probleme kommen durch Treiberreste.
Wo hast du das Board denn gekauft.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Was denkst du von mir? Natürlich hab ich alles neu installiert und das sogar schon sieben mal.
JE-Computer, davon gibt es in Berlin genug Läden, Problem ist die Leute bei JE-Computer haben Plan von nichts.
Hat jemand einen Link für den neusten Chipsatz Treiber? Ich vertraue ASUS ihre Treiber nicht.


----------



## Z3Rlot (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Achso.oh nee 
Je Computer gibt's hier stimmt.
Ich kaufe hier immer bei Acom.
Ist echt das beste in Berlin.
Na denn Teste mal.
Ich muss ins Bett.
Ich würde sofort tauschen bei den ganzen Aufwand.
Das Teil ist Buggi.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. Juli 2013)

So mir reicht es jetzt. Ich nehme gerade meinen kompletten Rechner auseinander, baue alles neu ein, verlege die Kabel nochmal sauber und installiere anschließend Windows nochmal komplett neu. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich von meiner Rückplatte des HR02 vergessen habe die Plastikmuttern zwischen Platte und Board zu stecken, also an den Schrauben. Nicht das es da eine Art Kontakt gab. 

Ich berichte morgen, bis dahin gute Nacht.

EDIT
So, Windows läuft wieder, nun heißt es hoffen. Falls wieder was abstürzen sollte, melde ich mich.


----------



## Z3Rlot (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Das mit dem Kontakt kann gut sein.
Der Kühler könnte auch zu fest sitzen.
Wenns nicht hilft baue das komplette Mainboard aus und Teste mal nur mit Grafikkarte,Ram,Festplatte.
Es kann auch sein das das Mainboard am Gehäuse aufliegt und immer für ein kurzen sorgt.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Das mit dem kurzen ist auch etwas seltsam, spiele ich beispielsweise den halben Tag, passiert nichts. Befindet sich der PC im Idle Zustand oder surfe ich, freezt das Ding.
Bis jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus aber bevor das Ding nicht eine Woche ohne Probleme durchgelaufen ist, glaub ich da nicht dran.
Die Voltage habe ich, wie gestern bereits geschrieben auch etwas erhöht um 0.030V um genau zu sein.
Nein, dass Gehäuse liegt nicht auf, wie gesagt, ich habe den Rechner gestern Teil für Teil auseinander genommen, soweit war alles in Ordnung außer das mit der Rückplatte halt.


----------



## Z3Rlot (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Das mit dem kurzen ist auch etwas seltsam, spiele ich beispielsweise den halben Tag, passiert nichts. Befindet sich der PC im Idle Zustand oder surfe ich, freezt das Ding.
> Bis jetzt sieht es ganz gut aus aber bevor das Ding nicht eine Woche ohne Probleme durchgelaufen ist, glaub ich da nicht dran.
> Die Voltage habe ich, wie gestern bereits geschrieben auch etwas erhöht um 0.030V um genau zu sein.
> Nein, dass Gehäuse liegt nicht auf, wie gesagt, ich habe den Rechner gestern Teil für Teil auseinander genommen, soweit war alles in Ordnung außer das mit der Rückplatte halt.



Okay dann schaun wa mal wa


----------



## AnonHome1234 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Bisher ist alles super. 

Um 03:55 gabs wieder ein Freeze.



> - <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
> <EventID>41</EventID>
> ...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Wieder Freeze, diesmal mit Bluescreen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0x0000001E (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000)

Laut Google soll ein Treiber diesen Fehler (0x0000001E) verursachen, nur welcher ist jetzt die Frage, was meint ihr? Einige berichten vom Grafikkarten Treiber aber wozu sollte er Probleme machen?
Nutze den 13.4, der 13.6 Beta 2 bringt nix, selbe Problem, da ich den Treiber vorher drauf hatte.
Verifier mit allen Treibern habe ich auch schon probiert, gefreezt ist in der Zeit nichts, seltsam.
Wollte mir den Bluescreen gerade mir nem Viewer anschauen, wieso zur Hölle ist in meinem Windows Ordner kein Minidump Ordner?
Tuneup und solchen Rotz nutze ich nicht, als Virenprogramm Kaspersky und Malwarebytes als Anti Malware.

Ich raaaaaaaaaaste bald. grrrrr


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Du kannst ja mal versuchen alle Treiber von Asus zu nehmen.
Nur die neuen.
Grafikkartentreiberprobleme können auch auftreten hatte ich zum Anfang bei dem Board auch gedacht.
War aber nicht so.
Ich nutze den 13.6 beta2 habe doch auch eine hd7970 vieleicht den mal nehmen.
Wenn nicht Kühler runter neu aufbauen.
Mainboard ausbauen und nur mit das wichtigste betreiben und schauen ob freez kommen.
BIOS reseten kann auch was bringen.
Denke aber mal das Mainboard hat den gleichen Bug wie meins.
Die Fehler werden immer schlimmer bis garnichts mehr geht


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Habe ich doch alles schon getan, die Treiber von der ASUS DVD, die Treiber von der ASUS Homepage und Treiber die ich selber zusammengesucht habe (die neusten eben).
Der 13.6 Beta 2 bringt die gleichen Probleme, daher bin ich gewechselt zum 13.4, wo er auch auftritt. Bios hab ich schon gefühlte 20 mal resettet.

ASUS: Inspiring Innovation - Persistent Perfection
Das ich nicht lache, nie wieder ASUS, zumindest was Mainboards angeht..
Antworten tut mir von denen auch keiner, toller Support.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Moin mir ist ein Bug zwischen den Mainboardtreibern und den neuen Catalysttreibern bekannt. Hier handelt es sich um einen Konflikt mit Net Framework...
Allerdings war es dann nicht mal möglich den Catalyst Treiber komplett zu installieren, wenn die Mainboardtreiber vorher installiert wurden.

Aber du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren.

Catalyst deinstallieren .
Alle Intel Treiber deinstallieren.
Net Framework deinstallieren.
Mit Driver Cleaner alle AMD Reste entfernen.
PC neu starten !!!

Dann die Treiber in dieser Reihenfolge installieren.

Erst den Catalyst nimm den 13.6 Beta 2  ( Meldung kein Framework )
Dann Net-Framework 4.0 installieren 
und erst dann die fehlenden Mainboard Treiber ...

PS :  Der Catalyst 13.4 hat bei mir ab und zu Blackscreens 
in Windows Idle verursacht die mit dem 13.6 dann nicht mehr auftraten.

LG Fossi


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Könnte ich mal probieren, ich habe auch einige Fehlermeldungen in der Ereignisanzeige von ASP 4.0 und .NET Runtime.
Ob die Freezes damit zusammenhängen muss ich testen.

Wenn ich Windows neu installiere, direkt Catalyst drauf und danach erst Framework und anschließend die Boardtreiber?
Danke schon mal!

EDIT
Ja die Probleme treten bei mir auch auf wenn ich surfe oder eben der PC im Idle läuft.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ja genau , versuch das mal. Musst aber nicht unbedingt Windows neu draufmachen.

Es reicht wenn du die Treiber wie beschrieben deinstallierst und nach nem Neustart dann in der richtigen Reihenfolge wieder draufmachst ...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Gut werde ich auf jedenfall probieren!
Danke schon mal, ich werde mich melden.

EDIT
Ich steh auf saubere Installationen, ich mache Windows einfach neu, mit einer SSD dauert das maximal 10 Minuten. 

Wenn das klappt, bist du mein Held.


----------



## Blechdesigner (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich weiß noch garnicht ob es hier schon gefragt wurde, aber wie hast du deinen Bios-Reset gemacht gehabt?
HDD/SSD auch schon nach Fehlern untersucht? 
Und desweiteren, entstehen die Fehler/Abstürze bei Standardtakt, oder immer bei den eingestellten 4,2GHz (ich sehe auf den Bildern immer 4,2GHz)?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Alles schon probiert.  

So Windows ist drauf. Nun habe ich den Catalyst installiert, danach mein LAN Treiber wegen Internet und danach Framework über den Downloader. Jetzt die Treiber oder erst Windows Updates?

Ok habe erst die Treiber installiert und mache jetzt Windows Updates. Die Windows Updates machen ja noch Framework Updates, da kann jetzt aber nicht noch nachträglich was passieren?


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Nee so sollte es passen , hast aber schon den 13.6 genommen ? ...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Gut, dann mal das beste hoffen. Ist ASUS bzw. AMD das Problem bekannt? Wenn ja, hast du einen Link oder einen Link zu einem ähnlichen Problem?

EDIT
Ja, hab den 13.6 Beta 2 genommen.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

K.a ob die das schon wissen, hab ich selber rausgefunden als ich bei nem Kunden Probleme hatte den Catalyst komplett zu installieren.

Ich hab auch noch zusätzlich alles ausser Catalyst , Sound , Mouse und Keyboard aus dem Autostart rausgenommen.

Msconfig / Systemstart und dann den ganzen Intel Kram raus ( Storage , Raid , USB 3, Asus Update usw )...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Wann hast du das rausgenommen? Bevor du den Catalyst installiert hast oder wann?


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Nee das war ganz zum Schluss (und auch nur zur Sicherheit) , ob es wiklich nötig war weiss ich nicht...

Aber weil den Kram eh keiner im Autostart braucht , hab ich es vorsichtshalber mal rausgenommen...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Werd es mir mal merken und ggf. später drüber schauen. Ist es normal das man selbst nach einer frischen Windows Installation haufenweise Meldungen und Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige hat?


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Was hast du denn für Fehler in der Ereignisanzeige ? Mach erstmal alle Windows Updates drauf ... 

Hast du denn das System schon auf die SSD optimiert  ? ( Samsung Magican ...) und wo wir grad dabei sind 

hast du im Bios AHCI aktiviert ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Noch dabei Windows Updates zu installieren und ja AHCI ist aktiviert. Ich meine Fehler wie

Die Anwendung MOM.exe kann nicht neugestartet werden. Die Anwendung SID stimmt nicht mit der Dirigenten SID überein. 

Das gleiche gilt für IAStorIcon.exe, CCC.exe. Sind alles Dateien von den AMD Treiber.

Schreibe ein wenig langsam, bin mit Handy on.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Jo das sind Meldungen weil vorher noch kein Framework drauf war... 

Wie gesagt erstmal alles installieren dann sollte es nicht mehr vorkommen....


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Ist alles drauf. Die Meldungen kommen immer wieder nach einem Neustart. CCC läuft aber ohne Probleme.

Installiere schnell Mozilla und mache Bilder.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Haste den Intel Kram schon aus dem Autostart rausgemacht ? Mach das mal noch und dann probier mal aus ob es funzt ....

Wie gesagt das CCC und der Intel Storage Treiber können nicht so gut miteinander...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

So nun kann ich etwas schneller schreiben.
Hier erstmal 4 Screenshots, einmal von der Ereignisanzeige, einer von der MSConfig, einen vom Taskmanager und einen von meinen derzeitigen Programmen plus Treiber.

Was soll ich eigentlich im Samsung Magician einstellen?
Vor allem wie kann ich die Minidumps aktivieren, er erstellt nie welche, was ärgerlich ist, weil ich dann die Bluescreens nicht analysieren kann.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Jo Autostart sieht gut aus , mach mal noch nen Screen von den Diensten , und unter "Erweitert" kannst du noch Windows anweisen alle Kerne für den Systemstart zu verwenden...

Hmm hast du denn iwelche Temp Ordner ausgelagert oder begrenzt ? Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher begrenzt oder deaktiviert ? 

MinniDumps aktivieren:

Windows - Bluescreen - so aktiviert man die MiniDump Files beim BSOD

Bei Magican ist es eigentlich egal was du nimmst , ich hab Performance genommen und dann noch manuell den Virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher angepasst.
Danach kannste den Magican wieder aus dem Autostart entfernen....


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Seitdem ich mal im Magician auf Maximale Zuverlässigkeit gestellt habe, legt er keine Minidumps mehr an.
Wenn ich es auf Maximale Leistung stelle müsste es doch passen?
Ausgelagert habe ich nichts, weil ich davon schlicht keine Ahnung habe. 
Genau das Tutorial habe ich schon mal benutzt, hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hmm bist du sicher dass die SSD in Ordnung ist ? 

Er schreibt bei dem einen Event dass nicht geschrieben werden kann...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Wie kann ich die SSD den ausführlich testen ohne das ich mein Windows neu machen muss?
Aber eigentlich hatte ich bisher keine Probleme mit der SSD sie ist sogar schneller als angegeben.
Ein Firmware Update habe ich vorgestern auch gemacht, verlief alles reibungslos.

Ich weiß, dass normalerweise im Windows Ordner ein Minidump Ordner sein müsste, nachdem ein Bluescreen erschienen ist.
Nur war das leider nicht der Fall, zumindest bei der vorigen Windows Installation.
Ich habe jetzt Kleines Speicherabbild (256kb) eingestellt und neugestartet.
Kann sein das Kaspersky Internet Security irgendwas blockiert hat? Wenn ja, werde ich Bitdefender wieder installieren.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hmm gute Frage , sicher kannst du dir nur sein wenn du Windows auf ne andere Festplatte installierst und guckst ob  die Fehler dann nicht mehr auftauchen. 
Oder mal eben schnell die SSd in nen anderen Rechner einbauen und gucken ob er dann da auch rumspackt ....

Kannst aber mal bei Magican auf Performance Optimierung gehen, und da wird auch iwo der Zustand angezeigt, und auch mal anderen/s  Sata Port/Kabel verwenden... 
Du schreibst ja dass du das Board und die SSD neu reingemacht hast, also könnte es auch an der SSD liegen...

Aber jetzt teste erstmal ob er jetzt immernoch abkackt , haben ja schon einiges verändert....


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hier ein Bild, alles super.
Neue SATA Kabel habe ich auch vorgestern dran gesteckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ist das Bios von dem Mainboard Board auch aktuell ? Auf jedenfall auch mal ne andere Festplatte testen bevor du das Board zurückschickst...

PS : Im HWLuxx hat einer die selben Probleme mit der Kombi  Asus LX2 + Samsung 840 .....

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/unregelmaessige-bluescreens-ich-bin-ratlos-947897.html


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ja ist es


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Na endlich, den Bluescreen hatte ich schonmal.
Jetzt brauche ich eine Lösung für das Problem.



> - <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
> <EventID>41</EventID>
> ...





> ntoskrnl.exe	ntoskrnl.exe+751a9	fffff800`02c5f000	fffff800`03245000	0x005e6000	0x5147d9c6	19.03.2013 05:21:42	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System	NT Kernel & System	6.1.7601.18113 (win7sp1_gdr.130318-1533)	Microsoft Corporation	C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe





> USBPORT.SYS	USBPORT.SYS+1156c	fffff880`05b7c000	fffff880`05bd2000	0x00056000	0x4d8c0c08	25.03.2011 05:29:12






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT
Sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Was haste denn alles per USB angestöpselt ? Verwende mal andere USB Ports ...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Maus und Tastatur, dass wars. Ab und zu  mal mein Samsung Handy, dass war jetzt aber nach der Neuinstallation meines Windows nicht dran.
Einfach umstecken? Muss ja heißen (wenn es denn so sein sollte), dass die USB Ports ein weg haben oder wie, also ein defekt?


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Möglich , muss aber nicht sein .... Was für eine Tastatur und Maus ist denn dran ?


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Maus Cyborg R.A.T 5 und Tastatur eine Standard von Microsoft (Wired Keyboard 600), also nix besonderes.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Haste noch ne andere Maus zum testen ? 

Lad dir mal auf jeden Fall den neuesten Treiber von deiner Maus runter ,....


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Gerade installiert, kann man USB Ports nicht irgendwie testen? Laufend rein und raus stecken oder so, klingt leicht pervers aber du weißt was ich meine. 
Naja bin mal pennen, lasse paar Stunden Memtest laufen. Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee oder so, melde mich heute Abend.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Auf dem youtube Video hast du aber noch das 1701 BIOS es gibt aber schon das 2202 

P8Z77-V LX2 - Mainboards - ASUS


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Habe das 2202 schon drauf, seit 3 tagen schon.
Aber ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem, ich könnte gerade echt hart kotzen..
Um rauszubekommen welcher Riegel das ist, muss ich jeden einzeln testen? Kann auch zu wenig Spannung anliegen oder ist das zu 100% ein Ramdefekt oder vielleicht Slotdefekt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll ich die RAM mal einzeln durchtesten?
Im Internet steht, dass es bei mehreren Riegel auch eine falsche Einstellung sein kann oder zu straffe Timings.

Teste sie jetzt einzeln..


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Es kann sein das sie zu wenig Volt bekommen.
Würde vieleicht nochmal einzeln testen das du weist was es für einer ist.
Da du das Xmp nutzt wäre es aber sehr unwahrscheinlich das die Timings nicht passen.
Ich tippe immer noch aufs Board ich hatte wie gesagt nur Probleme mit dem Board.
Es wird ein Speicher Controller defekt sein beim Board.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Hm bin kurz davor andere Riegel zu bestellen. Welche sind denn zu empfehlen? 1333 müssten ja reichen oder?

Habe testweise einfach mal welche bestellt, die laut Boardheft kompatibel sein sollen, was meine jetzigen ja auch sind. 

Corsair Vengeance Schwarz 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800) Desktop Arbeitsspeicher (CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9)

Ja klar teste ich sie nochmal einzelnen. Memtest86+ soll laut Internet aber auch nicht zu 100% aussagekräftig sein. Habe gelesen, wenn beide einzeln laufen, liegen falsche Settings im BIOS an. Wenn einer Fehler anzeigt soll man einen anderen Slot testen.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ich mit dem Thema hier  richtig bin. Da dieses Problem erst besteht seitdem ich dieses Board  besitze, gehe ich zu 99% davon aus, dass es am Board liegt. Übrigens ist  meine SSD auch neu, sie ist im Rechner seitdem ich das Board habe.
> Zunächst  muss ich sagen, dass mein System sporadisch oft abstürzt. Es gibt keine  gezielten Abstürze, dass alles passiert einfach irgendwann.
> 
> 
> ...



Also doch der Ram dachte die hast du schon durchgetestet ?!
Na toll dann hätten wir uns das Ganze sparen können...

Ja teste mal alle Riegel einzeln durch !!!


PS : Ich verbaue immer die GSkill Sniper 14900U ( 1866 Mhz ) kosten auch nur 50 Eur


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Hast du niemanden der paar Ramriegel zuhause rumliegen hat.
Dachte es kommen bei beiden ramriegeln Freez oder bei einen von beiden egal welchen.
Wenn das so ist ist es aber sehr unwarscheinlich das beide defekt sind.


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Oder das Board mag die Corsair nicht ( wie gesagt das Asus ist etwas zickig beim Ram ) 

Versuch mal nur 1333 Mhz und erhöhe mal die RamVoltage und oder Timings ...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Doch habe Memtest laufen lassen, nur noch nie so lange. Ich habe die Corsair mal storniert und mir kompatible G-Skill bestellt, mal sehen ob die besser laufen. 

Leider niemanden hier, der mir mal eben RAM geben könnte und so arm bin ich jetzt auch nicht.

Welche Timings genau, hab das noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Welcher Bezirk denn.
Also bei Sandy könntest du glaube ich locker deine 1,680volt raufhauen was ich den Ram nicht antun würde.
Manche reden auch nur von Maximal 1,575 volt.
Ich würde einfach mal 1,550 volt versuchen wenn er nicht mehr freezt kannst du ja langsam runtergehen oder auch gleich so lassen weil es dem ram nichts tut.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Reinickendorf


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

ui leider zu weit  Köpenick


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich teste trotzdem erstmal beide einzeln durch, so 2 Stunden pro Riegel dürften ok sein oder länger?


----------



## Angelo-K (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

MAch 3Stunden, je länger desto besser


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Den anderen tese ich im selben Slot wie den erst getesteten? Wäre logisch oder?


----------



## Angelo-K (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

jo, wenn da alles klappt, würd ich die anderen slots auch noch testen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Hatte ich vor, danke.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Es gibt auch Händler in Berlin da du ja noch nicht so lange da wohnst kannst du ja da auch mal schauen. ACOM,CSV,K&M,JE-Computer und noch viele mehr.
Das gute daran ist wenn was nicht läuft kannst du es immer dort zurückbringen und innerhalb von 14 tagen eh immer umtauschen egal warum.
Na teste erstmal das mit der Vcore und den Timings was Fossi777 angesprochen hat kannst du auch probieren.
Ist wichtig eine Zahl falsch und nichts geht.
Mit CPUz kannst du ja auch mal die Latenzen vom Ram auslesen.
Manual einstellen ist eh immer besser.
Oder einfach den Ram anheben.
Ich habe 2x8Riegel die im XMP mit 9,9,9,24 laufen
Im CPUZ sagt er mir aber 9,9,9,25 
So habe ich sie manual angepasst und an paar anderen werten lieber geschraubt.
Glaube PCGH hat mal zu irgendwas geschrieben wenn du übertaktest oder willst das alles rund läuft kannst du ohne bedenken den Ram auf 1,56Volt anheben.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Woher weiß ich für was jeder einzelne Wert steht, an irgendwas rumschrauben kann ja auch zu Instabilität führen. 

Nach Änderung wieder Memtest oder direkt Windows laden?

Der erste RAM ist bald fertig.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

ich würde erstmal nichts an den Timings machen es sei denn es ist dir wichtig das sie auf 1,5v laufen.
Wie gesagt nur die vcore etwas nach oben regeln und dann schauen ob er wieder freezt oder mit memtest mal laufen lassen.
Dann wenn es nicht passt mit den Timings spielen.

Oder Du stellst den AI übertaktungsregler auf Manual unter Speicherfrequenz 1333 1,5v vcore und unter Dram Einstellungen die ersten Zahlen ein 9,9,9,24,2 den Rest auf Auto erstmal lassen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Gut folgender Plan jetzt. 

1. Teste ich beide Speicher so 3-4 Stunden in einen der zwei blauen Slots
2. Das selbe Spiel mit beiden Speichern in den anderen blauen Slot
3. Wenn dann alles in Ordnung ist, werde ich beide in die schwarzen Slots stecken und testen. 
4. Wenn dann wieder Probleme auftauchen erhöhe ich die RAM Voltage auf maximal 1.6V

Habe gelesen bei 100%igem Speicherdefekt kommen Fehler um 5 stelligen Bereich und nicht nur ein Fehler.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Maximal 1,56 volt okay mehr würde ich meinen nicht geben da ich er ein ängstlicher Typ bin
oder halt so wie beschrieben.

Du stellst den AI übertaktungsregler auf Manual unter  Speicherfrequenz 1333 1,5v vcore Fixen und unter Dram Einstellungen die ersten  Zahlen ein 9,9,9,24,2 den Rest auf Auto erstmal lassen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

1,6V nicht 1,56V


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Bei dein kurzen Freez dürfte es aber nicht viel sein da reichen die 1,560 Vcore.
Sonst läuft der Rechner doch durch und beim zocken doch auch
Klar kannst du auch bei 1,6 volt ansetzen und dich runtertesten wenn es eine Woche stabil läuft.
Falls es bei 1,6 volt aber freezt brauchste auch nicht höher gehen.
Dann hilft nur noch Timings einstellen mit Vcore Erhöhung oder ohne
Ram tauschen oder das Mainboard hat wiegesagt ne Macke.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Das ist ja das komische, ich kann zocken bis zum umfallen, mit SSAA alles drum und dran aber befindet sich der PC im Idle oder ich surfe im Netz, freezt das Teil.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Aber ich muss euch bis hierher echt mal loben und euch danken, ihr seid mir eine riesen Hilfe. Ohne euch würde das Board bereits im Abfluss meiner Toilette hängen.

So erster Speicher ist mit 3h durch, nun der andere. Die Speicher kann man nicht einen in blau und den anderen in schwarz stecken? Der andere schwarze ist nämlich nicht frei weil der CPU Lüfter zu groß ist. Dann würde aber wohl DC wegfallen oder?


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Da fällt dann Dual Channel weg sonst läuft es aber.
Na denn teste erstmal.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Sagen wir mal beide spucken einzeln keine Fehler aus, weder im jetzigen Slot noch in den anderen Slot. Das sagt mir doch dann eigentlich, dass die Speicher in Ordnung sind und das Problem woanders liegt richtig? Weil wenn sie alleine können und zusammen Fehler verursachen liegt das doch nahe.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Mehr Vcore sollte man ja geben wenn die Slots vollbestückt sind.
Gebe doch einfach mal 1,550 volt auf beide und schaue auf ein freez wenn nicht ist es das Mainboard oder das Mainboard kommt mit den speicher nicht klar oder halt ein Treiber der Nervt.
Ich würde immer noch das Mainboard tauschen ich halte nichts mehr von Billigboards.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube, dass ich andere Speicher brauche. Habe eben nochmal ins Handbuch vom Board geschaut. Bei genauerem hinschauen habe ich zwar den Speicher gefunden aber nicht die 16GB Version. 

CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9

Im Heft steht nur etwas mit CMZ8... 

Kann das kurz mal wer checken? Bin leider nur mit meinem Handy online. Aso ich nutze nur 8GB, die anderen 8GB hab ich damals verschenkt, weil ich mehr als 8GB nicht benötige.

Andere Speicher scheint auch okay zu sein. Bestellt hab ich die G-Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL


----------



## Fossi777 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*



L0L schrieb:


> Mehr Vcore sollte man ja geben wenn die Slots vollbestückt sind.
> Gebe doch einfach mal 1,550 volt auf beide und schaue auf ein freez wenn nicht ist es das Mainboard oder das Mainboard kommt mit den speicher nicht klar oder halt ein Treiber der Nervt.
> Ich würde immer noch das Mainboard tauschen ich halte nichts mehr von Billigboards.



Das kann dir auch mit nem 300 Eur Board passieren, wenn das Board die Speicher nicht unterstützt dann ist das eben so...
Dann musst du eben die Speicher manuell anpassen , und wenn dir das zu anstrengend ist eben Rams oder Board austauschen.

Mal ein Beispiel meine aktuellen Rams liefen mit 800 Mhz stabil und ab 804 Mhz ging gar nix mehr. Dann hab ich die Subtimings angepasst und jetzt laufen Sie mit 1084 Mhz ...



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Andere Speicher scheint auch okay zu sein. Bestellt hab ich die G-Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBRL



Warum nicht die Gskill Sniper 14900 ( 1866 Mhz ) die kosten das gleiche und bei denen weiss ich dass sie perfekt laufen ...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

So meine Freunde, die Speicher scheinen auf den ersten blick vollkommen funktionstüchtig. Ich mache jetzt folgendes, baue wieder wie zuvor beide ein und lassen sie nochmal so laufen wo dann wieder der Fehler kommen wird. Anschließend werde ich XMP deaktivieren, die Geschwindigkeit auf 1333 festlegen und erneut testen. Habe vorhin mal ein wenig gegoogelt, viele scheinen Probleme damit zu haben, gerade im Bezug auf ASUS Boards.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Sorry Fossi777 nicht falsch verstehen ich glaube einfach das ich mit dem Board fertig bin.
Und billig ist auch nicht immer schlecht.
@TE setze dich dann mal ein bisschen mit den Ramtimings auseinander verkehrt ist es auf jedenfall nicht


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Wie gesagt ich hab keine Ahnung von den Timings. Im Moment sind sie auf 9-9-9-24 bei 1.500V (X.M.P) 1600MHz, alle anderen Timings stehen auf Auto. Was bedeutet jetzt zum Beispiel 10-10-10-25 oder 8-8-8-23?


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Wie gesagt kannst sie ja ach erstmal auf 1333 laufen lassen 1,5v Fixen 9,9,9,24 2t xmp aus rest auto erstmal lassen Wenn du z.b. auf 10,10,10,25,2T stellst entspannst du die timings so könnte es sein das du weniger volt brauchst oder sie dann doch in 1600 modus laufen lassen kannst mit 1,5volt.
8,8,8,23 sind auch schärfereTimings die für dein Ram nicht zugelassen sind(deswegen schärfer) warscheinlich brauchst du dann mehr vcore in 1600 wo hingegen es in 1333 wieder laufen kann da die speicherfrequenz niedriger ist.
Um so mehr du die Speicherfrequenz anhebst um so mehr must du die Timings Entspannen und Schärfer mit Weniger Speicherfrequenz.
Wenn du sozusagen dein Ram mit 1600 betreibst wie im XMP und z.b. mit 8,9,8,24 betreibst redet man von Overclocking da du ihn über seiner spezifikation betreibst.
Ist vieleicht auch etwas blöd erklärt am besten google mal oder Fossi777 weiss wie man das besser rüberbringt oder ein anderer.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

5min. dann ist Speicher zwei auch durch. Wie gesagt, ich baue gleich wieder beide ein und provoziere den Memtest Fehler, danach teste ich die 1333 manuell und danach die Timings.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

So bin mal raus.kannst ja deine Wunscheinstellung mal übernacht mit Memtest durchlaufen lassen.
Wenn du überhaupt schlafen kannst.  ich kenne das zu gut.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Ich habe seit knapp 2 tagen wegen dem Problem nicht geschlafen, vorhin kurz ausgeruht das wars. Das lässt mir einfach keine Ruhe.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Kann ich verstehen so hänge ich da auch dran wenn was nicht geht.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

So beide Speicher rennen, erstmal lokalisieren wann der Fehler auftritt, dann die Veränderung.


----------



## Z3Rlot (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

gut weiter so


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. Juli 2013)

Kann mir nochmal jemand der sich auskennt erklären, was es mit den Timings auf sich hat?
Wofür steht bei 9-9-9-24 beispielsweise die erste 9, die zweite 9 und so weiter? 2T hat glaube was mit dem Taktzyklus zu tun.

1. Ziffer: IMMER die CAS Latency (CL).
2. Ziffer: RAS to CAS
3. Ziffer: RAS Precharge
4. Ziffer: RAS Active Time
5. Ziffer: Command Rate*

So richtig? 

Teste gerade 10-10-10-28-2T 1866MHz bei 1.6V. In einem Forum hat das jemand empfohlen,  wenn schon denn schon ist auch schon fleißig am testen. Musste auf 11-11-11-28 gehen, mit 10ner Latenzen kam zwar kein Fehler aber nach 6 Minuten ist die Walltime stehen geblieben. Nun, klappt es aber. Wenn es jetzt nicht hinhaut, gehe ich auf 7-7-7-20-2T 1333 1,55V

Soll ich dieses ASUS MultiCore Enhancement deaktivieren oder aktiviert lassen, hat wohl was mit dem RAM zu tun.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Juli 2013)

So ich habe die Nacht folgendes getestet. 

7-7-7-20-2T 1.55V 1333
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement off

Läuft seit über 5 Stunden ohne Probleme. Ich denke, lass noch 2 Stunden laufen und belasse es dabei.


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Genau richtig gemacht mit den Timings und am besten immer auf 2t command Rate .
Lass es dann aus denke das ist nicht wichtig.
Ich muste es immer ausstellen da ich den Rechner im idle Modus runtertakten will.
Offset Modus muss denn aber laufen und die richtigen Energiesparmodi.
Denke für dich Uninteressant.
Kannst du wie gesagt auslassen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Juli 2013)

Mein Prozessor läuft ja im Idle mit Offset, da gibt es keine Probleme. Habe halt bei Google gelesen, dass dieses ASUS MULTICORE ENHANCEMENT die Spannung noch etwas weiter erhöht um die Stabilität zu verbessern, finde ich unnötig daher deaktiviert.


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*



AnonHome1234 schrieb:


> Mein Prozessor läuft ja im Idle mit Offset, da gibt es keine Probleme. Habe halt bei Google gelesen, dass dieses ASUS MULTICORE ENHANCEMENT die Spannung noch etwas weiter erhöht um die Stabilität zu verbessern, finde ich unnötig daher deaktiviert.


 
Okay so richtig weis ich es auch nicht ich muste es damals ausstellen.
Sonst hat er glaube die Spannung nicht im idle abgesenkt.
Glaub so war das.
Na denn schaue mal ob was freezt.
Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Juli 2013)

Lasse noch 2 Stunden laufen, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Um so länger um so besser.
Es gibt Leute die lassen das tagelang laufen genauso wie prime95 über Monate
Ich Teste ein Arbeitstag und der Rest muss sich beim zocken beweisen genauso mache ich das mit der Cpu vcore.
Bf3 ist sehr empfindlich wenn du den RAM da mal testen willst.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Juli 2013)

Prime lasse ich immer 2h mit 960k laufen um die aktuell eingestellte Spannung zu testen und danach mehrere Stunden mit schwankender VCore also 4k-4096k.  

Aber die VCore ist bei mit mehr als stabil. Ich habe außerdem sowieso vor weiter zu ocen, jedoch werde ich das nicht tun wenn das System nicht stabil läuft. Werde bei Gelegenheit noch niedrigere Timings testen und den Multi weiter anziehen aber eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Genau bist wohl jetzt auf dem Geschmack gekommen wa
Meine Speicher laufen selbst bei 2200 mit den entsprechenden Timings.
Bringt aber eh nichts außer in Benchmarks.
So bin erstmal am Strand.
Heute frei


----------



## AnonHome1234 (26. Juli 2013)

Naja übertaktet habe ich schon immer, nur hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit dem Speicher. Klar ist jetzt auf jedenfall, dass es an der Kompatibilität der Speicher liegt wenn sie mit 1600MHz laufen. 

Viel Spaß am Strand, ich halte euch auf den laufenden.

So Test ist durch, läuft! Nun Windows nochmal neu drauf und schauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT
Wenn ich nun Prime anschmeiße stoppen wie Worker von Kern 1,2 und 4 direkt 3-4 Sekunden nach start, wo ist nun das Problem?
Rechner stürzt nicht ab, lediglich die Worker stoppen.
Timings vllt. zu scharf?
Liegt an den Timings, habe jetzt wieder 9-9-9-24 bei 1333 und 1.55V, nun klappt es. Waren vmtl. die Timings zu scharf.

Versuche jetzt die minimalste VCore meiner CPU zu ermitteln, teste anschließend alles mit Prime, dann mit Linx und danach mach ich nochmal einen Memtest86+ Test.
Danach sollte der PC komplett stabil sein.

UPDATE
Small FFT's fertig
Large FFT's fertig
LinX fertig
960k fertig
4k-4096k fertig

nun ist nochmal Memtest dran und dann sollte alles passen. 

Schaut gut aus, 2 Stunden noch.


----------



## Z3Rlot (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Habe ich mir schon gedacht das du sie nicht auf cl7 bekommst mit mehr vcore vielleicht aber lass sie lieber bei maximal 1,550 volt 
Kannst ja mal in CPUZ unter den Punkt SPD die Timings auslesen für dein Speicher unter 1333
Teste noch mit ein Spiel am besten nach so wie BF3 das schmiert in der Regel ab wenn da was nicht stimmt.
So das Bett ruft schön Abend dir noch.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

Habe Memtest die Nacht laufen lassen, kam wieder ein Fehler irgendwann in der Nacht. Habe jetzt die Voltage von 1.55 auf 1.60V. erhöht und lass es 10 Stunden laufen.

Will jetzt Memtest nicht unterbrechen aber laut Google laufen sie mit 1333 auch bei 9-9-9-24, so ist es bei mir auch aktuell eingestellt.

9-9-9-24-2T 1333 1.6V

EDIT
Die 10 Stunden waren ohne Fehler, sind 10 Stunden ausreichend?


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Sollte ausreichen , dann lass den Ram so wie er ist und teste erstmal mit den aktuellen Settings ob er immernoch freezt.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

So 12 Stunden ist Memtest jetzt durch, denke auch das es reicht. Installiere jetzt Windows neu.


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Warum das denn ? Du musst nicht immer Windows neu draufmachen , das ist ein Hardware Problem daran ändert auch ne Neuinstallation von Windows nix.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

Richtig, habe aber unzählige Tools, Programme genutzt um meine Hardware zu testen. Ich mach einfach neu und gut. Wie gesagt ich bevorzugen ein sauberes OS. Gehöre zu den Menschen wo alles perfekt sein muss.


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Na gut , das kenn ich auch iwo her


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

Während Windows SP1 installiert wurde ist er wieder gefreezt..  Ich könnte kotzen. Habe mal die VCore meiner CPU um 0.010V erhöht.

Normal ist das auf jedenfall nicht. Prime war stable, LinX war stable, Memtest ist stable. Könnte es vllt. am USB Treiber liegen, soll ich den mal weg lassen und einfach den WINDOWS Treiber nutzen?


----------



## Fossi777 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Mach mal ne andere Mouse dran , 

RAT 7 causes PC to freeze? - techPowerUp! Forums


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

Habe keine andere Maus. Habe eine R.A.T 5


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Klar kann der USB Treiber auch zu Problemen führen oder mal den USB3.0 weglassen.
Am besten bei Windows neuistallation gleich Deaktieveren im Bios und Treiber nicht installieren.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

Wenn es nochmal abstürzt deinstalliere ich den USB Treiber und deaktiviere mal im BIOS USB 3.0 Support. Sehe darin eh keine Vorteile.


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

So sehe ich das auch.
Habe zwar ein guten USB 3.0 Stick aber genutzt habe ich ihn eigentlich auch nur für ein paar minidaten und das nur 2 mal im Jahr
So wie Fossi777 schon schreibt mach mal irgendwas anderes ran
Oder hast du vielleicht irgendwie eine wlan Karte extra am laufen oder Stick sowas kann auch ab und zu vorkommen das es Freezt.
Sonst bin ich auch langsam Ratlos.
Was du noch versuchen könntest alles unwichtige im Bios zu deaktivieren.
Wenns nicht anders geht tausche das Mainboard.
Sowas kann dir den ganzen Sommer versauen


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

So mein System ist fertig, Windows, alle Treiber aktuell etc., mal sehen wie lange es läuft.


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Okay na denn Test Test


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Wieder wurde kein Dump erstellt, vermutlich weil kein Bluescreen kam.
PC ist gefreezt, Bildschirm wurde schwarz und dann ist er wieder hochgefahren.
Boah wie ich gleich ausraste, ich bin es Leid mit dem scheiß ASUS Board. NIE WIEDER ASUS!



> - <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
> - <System>
> <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power" Guid="{331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}" />
> <EventID>41</EventID>
> ...


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

hi 


hmm ....ich habe jetzt fast zwei Tage damit verbracht einen Rechner zu richten der ein ähnliches prob hatte 

Ausgangslage war das der Rechner immer gefreezt hatte Zeitpunkt unbestimmt (von 5 - 60min alles dabei)
Also bei den üblichen Verdächtigen angefangen ...ram gecheckt----0k 
Trotzdem mal mit einem riegel nur getestet ----lief dann gefühlt länger bis der freez kam aber er kam 
Andere ram riegel .....genau dasselbe Ergebniss ----frezze
Anderes NT ---freeze 
Andere platte ----freeze 
Minimal konfig ---freeze ( dabei schon anderen ram, NT und andere SSD + frisches OS 
somit war nur noch die CPU und das MB aus dem rechner dabei 
Andere MB ----freeze 

....

und jetzt das erstaunliche 
Das was ich am wenigsten erwartet hatte und eigendlich nie defekt geht ist es 


Andere CPU ---läuft 

War ein 2600k der für 24/7 auf 4,2 ghz lief ohne Spannungserhöhung.
defkt bzw er startet läuft und freezt erst nach ein paar minuten 

Sowas hatte ich noch nie aber nach ein paar telefonaten mit unseren Distrubator rückte der damit raus das das kein einzelfall ist bzw er schon ein paat mit genau dem fehlerbild hat 

Von daher teste mal eine andere CPU  (hätte ich das jetzt nicht selber so gehabt würde ich niemals dazu raten eine andere CPU zu testen da bisher die CPU immer das war was am wenigsten defekte hat )


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich habe keine andere CPU. :<
Habe jetzt erstmal USB 3.0 und die xHCI Schnittstelle deaktiviert.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Du kannst ja mal folgendes machen ...

minimal konfig ...
Board auf einen Karton legen ..

und dann nur 
CPU 
Kühler 
Einen ram riegel 
NT 
eine SSD 
laufwerk 

Da installierst du dann ein frisches OS drauf und stellst die Updates ab und installierst auch keine andern Treiber außer die die Win mitbringt, Laufwerk nach dem installieren wieder abhängen

Freezt er dann kannst du die software schon mal vollkommen ausklammern , ram mit den anderen riegel mal testen , NT mal ein anderes zum testen nehmen....andere Platte nehmen falls vorhanden 
Freezt er dann immer noch bleiben nur MB und CPU ( ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen thread gelesen hast du schon ein anderes MB ?)


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Das Mainboard ist neu, habe es jetzt seit knapp 4 oder 5 Monaten, solange habe ich auch schon die Probleme.
Zuvor hatte ich keine Probleme, daher dachte ich, dass es zu 99% am Board liegt.


----------



## True Monkey (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

genau das hätte ich jetzt auch vermutet ...da eine CPU so gut wie nie defekt ist bzw endweder sie startet und funzt oder startet nicht und ist hin.

Aber das eine CPU läuft und augenscheinlich OK ist (prime etc funzt einwandfrei) und trotzden dann für die freezes verantwortlich ist hatte ich auch noch nie.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Ich habe meine Hardware gestern auch ausführlich getestet.

Prime:
960K (feste VCore testen 1-2 Stunden)
4K-4096K (schwankende VCore testen über mehrere Stunden)
Small FFT's
Large FFT's

LinX (25 Durchläufe)

und zum Schluss nochmal 12 Stunden Memtest86+

Alles stabil und heute freezt es wieder aber nur im Idle oder wenn ich surfe.

Ein Auszug aus einem anderen Forum:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/solved-kernel-power-41-63-error-434613.html



> Your suggestion worked for me.
> 
> Had two Audio drivers:
> ATI High Definition Audio Device
> ...



Kann es daran liegen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe es testweise mal deaktiviert.


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Die Cpu ist es wirklich sehr sehr selten aber es kann auch vorkommen.
Habe dieses Board deswegen mit dem I5 3570k sofort zusammen getauscht da ich mir auch nicht so sicher war und es komisch frezzt.
Es ging garnichts mehr noch nicht mal Windows 7 neu zu insallieren ging.
Da gabts immer Bluescreen.
Habe auch was sehr seltsames erlebt erst lief die cpu auf Standard werte.
Nach einer Woche brauchte die Cpu aber auch mehr vcore für den selben takt.
Sie hatte sich das Automatisch eigentlich geholt alle anderen werte habe ich bei diesen Board auf Manuel eingestellt was ich bei dir auch gesehen hatte im YouTube Video.
Vielleicht sind die Manuellen werte schuld das das Mainboard oder Cpu schaden genommen hat.
Da sie falsch ausgelesen werden
Ich weis es auch nicht ich würde dir raten nun das Board zu tauschen wenn du es nicht hinbekommst.
Nach ein halben Jahr sieht das beim Händler immer noch anders aus als wie 4 Monate.
Wenns das nicht war weist du wenigstens das es nur noch die Cpu sein kann.
Läuft denn Das Betriebssystem ohne Stromsparmodi im Bios( alles aus vcore fixen,Turbo aus usw) und dazu noch auf Höchstleistung(Energiesparoption in Windows auf Höchstleistung stellen)


----------



## AnonHome1234 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Im Moment läuft es. Bin gerade mit Fossi777 seit mehreren Stunden im Teamspeak, bisher keine Freezes mehr.
Habe USB 3.0 und die xHCI Schnittstelle komplett deaktiviert, seitdem rennt alles ohne Probleme.
Fossi777 und ich gehen davon aus, dass meine Cyborg R.A.T 5 nicht mit USB 3.0 klar kommt. In vielen Foren berichten nämlich User, dass sie dadurch ebenfalls Freezes bekommen haben.
Und da bei fast jedem Bluescreen die USBPort.sys vertreten war, liegt das sehr nahe.

Mal abwarten


----------



## Z3Rlot (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

okayich hoffe gutes für dich.
Bin mal wieder raus im Bett.
KO vom Wetter.
viel spass noch


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

System läuft noch immer, lasse ihn über Nacht laufen.
Wenn er morgen früh immernoch läuft, haben wir das Problem.


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Wenn er nun 2 bis 3 Tage läuft würde ich den Ram wieder zurückstellen auf 1600 (XMP Bios) und ihn einfach auf 1,550 Volt lassen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Lief die Nacht durch, wird USB 3.0 in Verbindung mit meiner R.A.T 5 gewesen sein.


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Okay ich hoffe es 
Teste mal 2 Tage durch dann kannst du dir zu 99% sicher sein


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Habe nun wieder das X.M.P Profile und EiST aktiviert, läuft.


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Super  dann war ja doch nichts defekt.


----------



## Fossi777 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Wenn er seine Maus noch nicht ausm Fenster geworfen hat nicht nein ....

Aber freut mich dass es nun funzt, war ja mal ne Nummer rauszubekommen woran es liegt...


----------



## AnonHome1234 (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Aber sowas von, wegen so einem marginalen Fehler so ein Aufwand.


----------



## Z3Rlot (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Aufjedenfall hast du und wir auch wieder viel dazu gelernt.
Vieleicht hilft der Thread echt noch anderen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

So jetzt nach knapp 2 Tagen wollte ich euch nochmal berichten, dass das System weiterhin stabil läuft.


----------



## Z3Rlot (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Super


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. August 2013)

*AW: ASUS P8Z77-V LX2 Sporadische Systemabstürze*

Läuft alles, kann geschlossen werden.


----------

